# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Release] Axxa's Wow Logo Creator

## axxxa

First: these forums are pretty messy, hope this is the regiht section - in case youd like to move it, please, let me know, otherwise i wont find it again  :Wink: 

Just reposting my topic from emupedia, kinda lazy to write it again  :Wink: 

Some of you might (probably not) remeber my Maze Creator. My new aplication is kind of more beginner oriented, but might be useful for everyone.

Some time ago, there used to be website where you were able to create world of warcraft logo with your own text - well, the site is gone, and because users of wowresource.eu were askind for such tool, i simply decided to create one myself. Its not perfect, but it does the job  :Smile: 


*Picture*

*Target .NET Framework*
3.5
*Download*
http://filebeam.com/388f8bf26e119acce4975a8a56f9d705 - version 1.1, With installer, English language

*Old versions*
Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting - version 1.0, With installer, Czech and English languages
Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting - version 1.0, Without installer, English language
Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting - added possibility to force resize text
*Patch*Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting - adds "transparency" option, replace this file into your wow logo creator installation dir. _THIS WILL NOT RUN WITHOUT LOGO CREATOR INSTALLED (see above link)
_
Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting

You are gonna neeed .NET Framework to run it.

----------


## Krunkage

Ill give it a whirl  :Smile:  Virus scan first, please.

----------


## axxxa

Bah, i have nearly forgotten that mmowned is full hackers, scamers and such kind of stuff, cool cummunity, isnt it? Well, uploading file on some online scan, gonna take ages with my upload. 

Well, anything for the community, give me few minutes ^^.

Version without instalation: if you wanna scan the other one, do it yourself, not gonna upload it again.

Scan: http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/3...591b49ee3fc442
These png files are probably gonna eat your hdd  :Wink: 

Also, gonna add example output  :Wink:

----------


## Zeroi9

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH
Niiiiiiiiice, +Rep x2!

----------


## ViND_

Aww if you do a next version you can also put subtext to every other logo! That way we can make scam logo's for new expansions with your presets easily.


+Rep if I can, and if I cant, SCREW GOD, I WANNA REP HER!

----------


## Mirror

That's an AWESOME app bro, but there used to be one around, wonder what happened to it.

----------


## axxxa

> Aww if you do a next version you can also put subtext to every other logo! That way we can make scam logo's for new expansions with your presets easily.


Well, you can still do so if you will edit wotlk or tbc shields and sub texts  :Wink: 
Will think about it, tho, but for now this is the final piece, might make an update whn i will get some more ideas.

I am glad you guys like it :P

Oh, and one important side note: I am not a man x) Have a nice time using my tool ^^

edit: You can as well add your own letters, lets say you would like to add ".", than simply take one of files from "letters2" folder, paint "." into it and than name it somehow (wndows wont let you name file "..png", so simply name it for example "0.png" and everytime you will want to write ".", just type "0" int  :Smile:

----------


## ViND_

> Oh, and one important side note: I am not a man



Fixed it


xD

----------


## axxxa

Someone wanted to see sources. Due to stupid rank system this forum is using, i cannot send him pm, gonna make it the public way, than  :Wink: 




> Hey,
> 
> may I get the source for your logo creator? Always wanted to know how to create images with programs...


Np with me, but you should know that i nearly never write comments, my coding style is pretty close to being terrible and my components have default names  :Big Grin: 

Theres pastebin, i wont give away whole solution  :Wink: 
general pastebin - Anonymous - post number 1278909

----------


## maclone

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amicitus

Thank you so much for this! =)

----------


## polire

*This is really awesome, and what amazes me even more is that it was done by a girl! Ill +Rep when i can 

Greetings from Slovakia*

----------


## axxxa

Glad you like it  :Smile:  Id just like to ask - is there any feature youd like to see added? When i will gather enought doable ideas, i will make new version  :Wink:

----------


## polire

*Not really Just keep up the great work!*

----------


## mickaldinho

Thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Awesome program Axxa, will sure use later on!

----------


## Ground Zero

Epic!!! This will help alot thanks! +Rep

----------

